# 10" rough corner toilet, or other suggestions.



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

To replace this 7 year old Gerber POWER FLUSH that just started leaking... :laughing: 

All I've found so far are 12" rough, trying to avoid major surgery. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

whats holding the tank up?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Now that's creative.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> whats holding the tank up?


Hopes and dreams.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have installed a few 10" rough standard tank toilets back years ago. i cant remember who makes them, but they worked on 10" opening.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Try kohler they used to have a 10-12 rough stool


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Try kohler they used to have a 10-12 rough stool


 http://m.us.kohler.com/mt/www.us.kohler.com//us/catalog/productDetails.jsp?productNumber=3889


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Why was the bowl turned? Its hard to tell if it was due to the flange being too close to the main wall. What is the distance from wall to center of flange? Is the white thing under the lav in the way for the bowl to turn? I think major surgery is going to be your only option unless you do the same thing that is already there but less hackish.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

They drilled holes through the back of the tank to secure it to the wall. The toilet was originally straight but they wanted more room because the tub was right in front of the bowl, hard to tell from picture. That was the other plumber's solution to their request.

The customer's son has some kind of disability.

I might get lucky with this toilet: www.vintagetub.com/p/RM5050/Randolph-Morris-Two-Piece-Elongated-Front-Corner-Toilet


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

It's a major surgery job, but would a wall-hung geberit or toto with a tank in the wall work? I had a similar job where accessibility was an issue and the clearance in front of the toilet was minimal, so we put a wall hung in and saved about 8"


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

luv2plum said:


> It's a major surgery job, but would a wall-hung geberit or toto with a tank in the wall work? I had a similar job where accessibility was an issue and the clearance in front of the toilet was minimal, so we put a wall hung in and saved about 8"


Possibly, but a 10'' corner toilet would be the least expensive & least complicated option. If it exists...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If the flange is at 12" off both walls you will be fine with that toilet. 16" diagonal from the wall corner like they state would be in the (off the top of my head) 11" to 11.5" range from each wall. If it is 12" diagonal like the diy reviewer said, which i doubt they measured properly, then no.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Put in a round front bowl instead of that elongated, that gets a little more room. Not enough extra room with that option?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe the rear flush macerating toilets would work. I'm telling you the special needs toilet is going to be a huge market some day.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Although it looks like complete crap, I'm pretty impressed with the creativeness and that it doesn't leak (assuming it doesn't leak).

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

